# Wie kann man Media Player 9 "CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb" lesen?



## Kaison (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

nach diversen Stunden erfolgloser suche im WWW wende ich mich an Euch.

Beim Media Player 9 gibt es die Datenbank CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb, in welcher angeblich alle Daten (Songs, Interpret, etc.) des Media Players gespeichert werden. 
Diese Daten möchte ich gerne anderweitig benutzen. 
Frage: Wie kann ich die CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb auslesen/exportieren/öffnen?

Freue mich auf Euren Tip und sage schon jetzt Tausend Dank.

Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## zeromancer (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, aber ich vermute mal aufgrund der Dateiendung wmdb, dass man sie evtl. mit MS Access (.mdb) öffnen kann? Läge auch nahe, denn Windows benutzt gerne mal die MS JetEngine (DAO), die Access ebenfalls standardmäßig verwendet.


----------



## Kaison (30. Dezember 2003)

Leider kann MS Access nichts mit der WMDB Datei Anfangen!

Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Die Frage bleibt offen: wie kann ich die CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb auslesen/exportieren/öffnen?

Gruß

Kai Gutzeit


----------



## zeromancer (30. Dezember 2003)

Dann vielleicht mal mit reinem SQL auf die Datei zugreifen

SELECT * FROM file

?


----------



## MMMEC (17. August 2005)

Hi,

must nur ein kleines Plugin runterladen.
Entweder den Liabary Export oder den Media Info Export.
Über den Link findest du beide.
http://www.wmplugins.com/SearchResults.aspx?keyword=export

Gruß
MMMEC


----------

